

Evernote 5 for Mac - crisnoble
http://blog.evernote.com/2012/11/15/evernote-5-for-mac-is-here-packed-with-over-100-new-features/#

======
masnick
I have tried using Evernote for many years (since v1 for Mac), but it never
really clicked until this version.

For me, the key feature is shortcuts to notes/notebooks and recent notes.
Prior to this, it was too time consuming to sort through a bunch of stuff
(like all your Skitch screenshots) to find a recent note.

I also appreciate that you can remove the sidebar buttons for features you
don't use -- in my case, tags and the geo stuff are hidden.

I like the look of the UI better now too...the previous version was definitely
starting to look dated.

Hopefully with this version of Evernote I can finally get all the random text
files /images/PDFs off my Desktop.

~~~
crisnoble
Do you pay for the pro features? If I use this to replace my file system (dis)
organization I'm thinking I will need more than 60MB per month bandwidth.

~~~
masnick
Yeah, one of my primary use cases is saving PDFs from my ScanSnap, so the free
bandwidth totally doesn't cut it.

$45/year for a pro account is completely offset by the time saved with the
full text search alone.

------
msluyter
Anyone know of something like Evernote that includes syntax highlighting and
other features that would make it useful for storing code snippets and the
like?

~~~
jonpaul
Would Github Gists [<https://gist.github.com/>] solve your problem?

------
xutopia
I'm so pissed at Evernote for acquiring Skitch and breaking it. I do mean
break. I paid for my Skitch software and now it's unusable.

~~~
sudonim
That must sting a little.

But, check out this workflow... there's an app called "Slingshot" in the Mac
App Store (I have no association with it). Drag from skitch to slingshot
uploads to dropbox and pops the uploaded image in your browser.

Also, looks like the old skitch is available for download on this page:
<http://evernote.com/skitch/>

------
billyjobob
Does it allow you to easily encrypt a notebook yet? (There used to be some
support for encrypting individual notes but it wasn't very good.) I don't feel
happy about transitioning from storing personal stuff on my disk to storing it
in the cloud without encryption.

------
t-crayford
I would use this, if the same company hadn't bought skitch and then completely
failed at keeping it working. RIP skitch.

~~~
masnick
Yeah, what they did to Skitch is really unforgivable. Hopefully the same team
who works on Evernote can put some time in on Skitch and add the features they
removed back in.

The old Skitch UI was ugly and non-standard but very functional. I like the
direction they're going with the new version of Skitch, but they should have
waited to release it until the features were comparable.

Forcing Skitch to sync with Evernote is also awful. Every time you quit Skitch
now, it nags you about needing to sync. I understand why they need to do this,
but the UX is just bad.

~~~
xutopia
I've not been able to upload and share any images with the last version of
Skitch and the support team at Evernote wants me to pay them to resolve the
issue.

~~~
masnick
You sound upset.

It's reasonable to decide to not use free software because you need more
support than the vendor can provide.

It's unreasonable to be upset about a free software vendor not providing
enough support.

This is like the whole can't-get-a-human-at-Google-when-gmail-breaks issue. If
you don't like it, pay $50 a year and you can call someone. Or stop using
gmail.

------
tmcw
With MapBox maps, based on OpenStreetMap & our geocoder based on a public
domain data!

------
danielpal
Anyone know's how Evernote develops their multi-platform App? Do they just
write from scratch for each platform or do they have some framework in
between?

~~~
jrajav
I don't know about the current version, but the past version was definitely
not multi-platform. In this[1] blog post they explain how they moved from .NET
and WPF (native) to C++ (also native) on Windows, in the transition from
version 3.5 to version 4.

[1]: [http://blog.evernote.com/2010/10/26/evernote-4-for-
windows-i...](http://blog.evernote.com/2010/10/26/evernote-4-for-windows-is-
here/)

------
avolcano
I've always thought Evernote looked neat, but never saw a reason to move away
from Notational Velocity (<http://notational.net/>), which is a fantastic
little program - maybe the most simple app that I use, and that's a good
thing. Still, might try the new version.

~~~
barsky
Evernote and Notational Velocity are two separate apps with two different
purposes. For me, at least, Notational Velocity is for plain text notes, and
Evernote is for images and PDFs.

------
neya
The windows 8 app is half-assed though. Funny they push things so hard for one
platform while ignoring the other. And mind you, windows 8 provides a better
experience any day and will provide them with better benefits in the long run.

~~~
Pent
Windows 8 providing a better experience is pretty subjective as I don't think
it does.

~~~
neya
Maybe. I like how everything is beautifully colored and runs full-screen.
Actually, even my laptop "looks" beautiful when the start-screen is on, the
tiles add some beauty, definitely. Clean and crisp.

------
lucian1900
This is all very nice, but they still don't have a linux client.

~~~
crisnoble
At least they have a fairly decent web client...

------
knes
The only thing I don't like in this new version is that to easily access
notebooks I now have to create "shortcuts" to them. Otherwise it is freaking
awesome

~~~
e1ven
Agreed. It was annoying, but I dragged each back over to the left bar,
switched to Snipped view, and I had a better, more refined version of the old
UI ;)

------
scottmey
Much better, and that advertisement placement in the previous version was one
of the reasons it took me so long to finally start using.

------
wavesounds
Can someone who uses evernote regularly explain their main use case to me?
Like why use this instead of notes or pintrest or instapaper or bookmarks?

~~~
vansteen
Paperless. I scan and classify in Evernote every single mail I receive. (tax,
invoices, gvt mail, etc..)

~~~
randomdata
I'm impressed with the quality of the "scans" using the camera document
capture feature in the newest iOS version of Evernote. I don't even bother
using a real scanner anymore.

------
ommunist
In this case learning 1 feature per day makes an average Evernote user to walk
3 months along the learning curve.

------
wesley
I'd use it if I could just have all files offline, and disable syncing. Is
this possible?

~~~
crisnoble
Yes, you can create local notebooks. However, there is a bug detailed here
[http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/31517-v5-create-
local-n...](http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/31517-v5-create-local-
notebook/) that forces you to create a new notebook via menu bar while in
"atlas" mode to enable the option of a local notebook.

------
dharbin
The Pinterestification of UI continues...

~~~
randomdata
I can't help but feel their thumbnail display predates the popularity of
Pintrest. Given that the use-case most people seem to use it for is scanned
images/documents, a list of thumbnails really does make sense. It is what
document-viewing applications have used since pretty much the dawn of the GUI.

